# North to Alaska



## Localhorst (2. September 2019)

Klasse Fotos! Vielen Dank für den Bericht. Mein Neid sei dir sicher ;-)

Magst du vielleicht noch grob einen Preisrahmen nennen, den dich der Spaß gekostet hat?

Viele Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. September 2019)

Danke, läßt Erinnerungen an meine Alaska Angeltour aufkommen.
Silverlachse sind schon as feines ...
PETRI


----------



## DUSpinner (2. September 2019)

Ich denke hierbei an meine BC Canada besuche, bei denen ich Cohos bis 16 Pfd. Fing. Wenn dann ein Lachs aussen geharkt war, war es für Mensch und Material eine Herausforderung,


----------



## yukonjack (2. September 2019)




----------



## Bilch (2. September 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


>


Obwohl nicht "original", aber die Frankie Laine Version gefällt mir sogar besser.


----------



## yukonjack (2. September 2019)

Bilch, du hättest meine Karaoke Version (unterstützt von 5 Kumpels) in Whitehorse in der Kneipe hören müssen...


----------



## Hering 58 (2. September 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bilch, du hättest meine Karaoke Version (unterstützt von 5 Kumpels) in Whitehorse in der Kneipe hören müssen...


Hast du das Aufgenommen ,mein Freund?Ich würde das gerne mal Hören.


----------



## yukonjack (3. September 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du das Aufgenommen ,mein Freund?Ich würde das gerne mal Hören.


Da gibt`s leider (besser gesagt Gott sei Dank) keine Aufnahme von.


----------



## ollidi (5. September 2019)

Cooler Bericht Elmar. 
Aber irgendwie hätte ich, bei den evtl. auftretenden Bären, nicht so die Ruhe beim Fischen.

Trotz der langen Anreise kann ich mir vorstellen, daß es ein geiler Trip war.


----------



## yukonjack (5. September 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Cooler Bericht Elmar.
> Aber irgendwie hätte ich, bei den evtl. auftretenden Bären, nicht so die Ruhe beim Fischen.
> 
> Trotz der langen Anreise kann ich mir vorstellen, daß es ein geiler Trip war.


Beim Fischen kein Problem, nur Nachts im Zelt(ich weis wovon ich rede) da wirst du nachdenklich.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. September 2019)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Klasse Fotos! Vielen Dank für den Bericht. Mein Neid sei dir sicher ;-)
> 
> Magst du vielleicht noch grob einen Preisrahmen nennen, den dich der Spaß gekostet hat?
> 
> ...



Moin! Ich war zwei Wochen im Urlaub. Daher erst jetzt eine Antwort. Acht Tage auf der Lodge gibt es ab 2155 Euro in 2020. Dazu kommt noch ein Flug nach Anchorage und andere Ausgaben, zum Beispiel Räuchern der Fische, etc.. Klar, das ist viel Geld, aber es ist ja auch nicht Dänemark oder Holland. Ich habe mit Gästen auf der Lodge gesprochen. Viel wollten sich einmal den Traum einer Alaska-Reise erfüllen. Denn durch Lachsschwärme zu waten, fast bei jedem Wurf Kontakt zu haben, Bären beim Fischen neben sich zu sehen oder den Fisch des Lebens zu fangen, sind alles Gründe. Ich war zeitgleich mit den Jungs von Fisch & Fang auf der Lodge. Sie sind danach noch mit dem Mietwagen weitere Flüsse ab Anchorage angefahren und kamen unter anderem in einfachen Motels unter. Das spart ordentlich und der Angelspaß kommt trotzdem nicht zu kurz.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. September 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Cooler Bericht Elmar.
> Aber irgendwie hätte ich, bei den evtl. auftretenden Bären, nicht so die Ruhe beim Fischen.
> 
> Trotz der langen Anreise kann ich mir vorstellen, daß es ein geiler Trip war.



Danke  Alle Bären, die ich auf meinen Alaska-Reisen gesehen habe, interessierten sich nicht für mich. Ach ja, es waren genau zwei Pelzträger. Wie viele jedoch mich sahen und ich sie nicht, weiß ich nicht ;-)


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Danke, läßt Erinnerungen an meine Alaska Angeltour aufkommen.
> Silverlachse sind schon as feines ...
> PETRI
> Anhang anzeigen 329328



Absolut! Gehen ab wie Dynamit und schmecken zudem auch noch super  Ich liebe die Fischerei mit Oberflächenmustern - spektakuläre Bisse 



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Ich denke hierbei an meine BC Canada besuche, bei denen ich Cohos bis 16 Pfd. Fing. Wenn dann ein Lachs aussen geharkt war, war es für Mensch und Material eine Herausforderung,



Kanada steht auf unserer Reiseliste ganz weit oben. Am liebsten mit einem Wohnmobil. Oder als klassischer Roadtrip mit Motels & Co.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. September 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Danke  Alle Bären, die ich auf meinen Alaska-Reisen gesehen habe, interessierten sich nicht für mich. Ach ja, es waren genau zwei Pelzträger. Wie viele jedoch mich sahen und ich sie nicht, weiß ich nicht ;-)


Hauptsache die Bären haben dich in ruhe Angeln lassen.


----------



## fishhawk (17. September 2019)

Hallo,



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch ein Flug nach Anchorage



Und wer zahlt den Transfer zur Lodge?



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Klar, das ist viel Geld



Ist immer relativ

Für unguided fishing nicht ganz billig, aber nen guide braucht nicht jeder und auf eigen Faust fischen zu können macht eh mehr Spaß.
Und auch in Alaska kann es an für DiY-Anglern gut zugänglichen Stellen bestimmt unerwartet eng zu gehen.

Und im Vergleich zu Lodges in B.C. kann man das schon als preisgünstig bezeichnen.



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> einmal den Traum einer Alaska-Reise erfüllen



Wer das nur einmal im Leben macht, sollte sich sehr genau informieren und von mehreren Leuten beraten lassen.
Gerade beim Lachsfischen kann es viele Störfaktoren geben, die so nen Urlaub versauen können. Je kürzer, desto riskanter.

Ich hab in Kanada schon nen älteren Mann erlebt, der am Ende seines Urlaubs  mit trostlosem Blick aufs Wasser starrte und murmelte: "Mein Lebenstraum ist zerstört", ich dachte schon gleich springt er rein.

Das war aber noch in der analogen Zeit, wo viele Angler glaubten, was in Katalogen und Magazinen stand, wäre nicht übertrieben, ungeschönt und vollständig.


----------



## DUSpinner (17. September 2019)

Auch in Kanada muss man vorher gut recherchieren und viel Zeit investieren um erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. September 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Recherche sollte vor jeder Reise stattfinden - egal, ob heimischer See, skandinavische Küste oder holländischer See. Das spart Frust und Geld  Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrungen gemacht, dass auch bei Hitze, Hoch- und Niedrigwasser oder Kälteeinbruch genügend Fische in den Flüssen waren und auch bissen. Aber es stimmt, so eine Reise sollte von Anfang an gut geplant sein. Zum Glück ziehen die verschiedenen Lachsarten nicht alle gleichzeitig hoch. _


----------



## phirania (18. September 2019)

Wieder mal eine schöner Bericht...


----------



## fishhawk (20. September 2019)

Hallo,



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Kanada steht auf unserer Reiseliste ganz weit oben





DUSpinner schrieb:


> Auch in Kanada muss man vorher gut recherchieren und viel Zeit investieren um erfolgreich zu sein.



Im Zweifel wahrscheinlich noch mehr als Alaska, zumindest wenn es um B.C. geht.

Da muss man sich als Tourist schon genau kundig machen, wo man überhaupt angeln darf.

Zum Teil müssen Touristen für bestimmte Strecken noch zusätzlich Tageskarten kaufen, die ggf. limitiert sind, an manchen Strecken dürfen sie nur mit Tageskarte und unter Woche fischen, anderswo gilt das ganze Jahr "canadian only" .

Aber die beste Planung nützt nichts, wenn dann wie in den letzten Jahren häufiger geschehen  *"no fishing for salmon"* angeordnet wird. 

B.C. liegt halt südlicher und ist vom Klimawandel wahrscheinlich schon stärker betroffen.

Wobei ich gehört habe, dass es auch im südlichen Alaska schon erste "fishing closures" gab.


----------

